# Info on Life in RAK



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All,

I am considering a move to RAK with family and would appreciate members who're there to guide me with the following. You can also point me to old threads on the subject.

1. Cost of Living for a family of 2 Adults and 4 kids (between 11 and 1)
2. Education 
3. Accommodation / Rent
4. Transportation (I have to apply for a drivers' license in UAE - till then have to hail cabs)
5. Security / Law-n-Order
6. Socializing


Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1) Expect food to be in the range of 4000 dirhams a monthy I would suggest (a westerner mixed diet). Entertainment will be varied as to what you guys do. Rak is sleepy so if your kids can not just go outside and play or be content inside, you will have many drives down the hill/mountain to sharjah/dubai/fujeirah to get to some activities. 

2.)You dont have your nationality but assuming you are british or want a western education, you dont have alot of choices. The good thing is the fee structure is quite a bit less out in rak then in dubai or abu dhabi. Check here to get an idea of costs. RAKESS- Admission

3.) This will vary widely on what you are looking for. For a large villa, would expect 60 to 100k, varying on how well it is kept up, age and the neighborhood. 

4.) If you are british, you should be able to rent a vehicle when you arrive, before you get a residence visa, on your british drivers license accompanied with an international license. I would suggest you do so before getting your residence visa. 

5.) No real security issues so to say. You will find as long as you are respectful and respect the customs of the area, you should not have issues. Leave the shorts at home and women should not go out uncovered (shoulders showing, and maybe try to avoid women wearing anything tight or revealing). Realize that the area does not have as many western expats but overall, because of not being overrun with expats like dubai, the locals in rak are still keen to interact. 

6.) Depends on what you are interested in life. Living in RAK will give you the opportunity to actually interact with more of non western world of the middle east. In a way, you will be very lucky compared to the western expats in dubai or abu dhabi who can go years on without getting many of the experiences you will probly get in a short time. From what other expats have said though, you will hanker for some western world and will make the trek down to dubai. It is very dated and hasnt had the growth of dubai or abu dhabi that so many people think of the uae as being. There are not many hotels but there are a few that you can go to for a beer or two...


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

@Jynxgirl: Thanks for your input. Sorry I haven't mentioned my nationality and kept you guessing. I am from Pakistan.

I will be self employed (setting up a FZE) so have to bear all the costs myself. 

My main concern is getting a decent accommodation and work out means of transport while I get a local driving license.

Cheers.


----------

